# Most Common RAM Type/Speed (For Testing Computers)



## Teletubby (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi, I was wondering, what is the most common speed of RAM that is compatible with most computers. I know you can use different speeds of RAM, but I think some motherboards only accept certain speeds? So, what are the most common speeds used in each category:


DESKTOP MEMORY
DDR:
DDR2:
DDR3:

LAPTOP MEMORY
DDR:
DDR2:
DDR3:





Here's a list for reference:

Laptop Memory:

DDR 266 (PC-2100)
DDR 333 (PC-2700)
DDR 400 (PC-3200)

DDR2 400 (PC2-3200)
DDR2 533 (PC2-4200)
DDR2 667 (PC2-5300)
DDR2 800 (PC2-6400)

DDR3 1066 (PC3-8500)
DDR3 1333 (PC3-10600)
DDR3 1333 (PC3-10666)


Desktop Memory:

DDR 266 (PC-2100)
DDR 333 (PC-2700)
DDR 400 (PC-3200)

DDR2 400 (PC2 3200)
DDR2 533 (PC2 4200)
DDR2 667 (PC2 5300)
DDR2 667 (PC2 5400)
DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)
DDR2 1000 (PC2 8000)
DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500)
DDR2 1100 (PC2 8800)
DDR2 1200 (PC2 9600)

DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500)
DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600)
DDR3 1333 (PC3 10660)
DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666)
DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
DDR3 1800 (PC3 14400)
DDR3 1866 (PC3 15000)
DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000)
DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000)
DDR3 2200 (PC3 17600)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

normal desktops will use 667 or lower, people building there own systems and people who know what they are on about will use 800 or 1066

ddr is redundant and only old or crap systems will use it
ddr 2 is the most common ram
dd 3 is used on the new i systems and is still a bit buggy and still not as fast as ddr 2 but it will be.

Laptops use SODIMMS and is slightly different but again ddr2 is the most common

speed of ram depends on the motherboard and bus speed and wether overclocking is used.


----------



## DarknessS3 (Oct 26, 2008)

Basic motherboards mostly
DDR-400
DDR2-800
DDR3-1066

It's like the standard for those, at least that's what i've seen.

Also keep in mind that DDR Ram can speed down to match motherboards, so no worry on buying a faster one to test on a slow computer. (Not like fitting 240 pin DDR3 on a 184 pin DDR slot would make a 1066 run at 333 :grin


----------



## Teletubby (Aug 8, 2007)

Great! Thanks for the info guys.


----------

